# 3k Carbon eBay frames...



## GoingDHfast

Hi all,

I've spent the last few hours reading all about the Taiwainese & Chinese carbon frames available on eBay... I now have a new project!!

I am looking for an ebay frame with a 3k carbon weave in either T700 or preferably T800. Most of them seem to be 12k carbon exteriors which I believe is just an aesthetic thing. Personally I think the 3k looks better anyway, plus it can be lighter (correct me if this is wrong please)..

The only 3k frame I have found so far is this one below, but the weight is not indicated:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Full-...ikes?hash=item3ef7a69c36&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Any help in this would be great. Cheers!


----------



## blackstripes

FYI, I bought a frame from bikebicycle99; it is scheduled to ship on Friday. All of his stuff had a 12k weave, but I contacted him and inquired about getting the same frame but with a 3k weave. For $28 more he agreed to have the factory make a frame/fork with a 3k weave. I'll be sure to post some pics when I receive the goods!


----------



## HeluvaSkier

GoingDHfast said:


> The only 3k frame I have found so far is this one below, but the weight is not indicated:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Full-...ikes?hash=item3ef7a69c36&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I'm not sure what frame that is, but it is sweet. I hope he has more of them... Depending on the angles I'd think about buying one... That's a nice looking frame.


----------



## tison

blackstripes said:


> FYI, I bought a frame from bikebicycle99; it is scheduled to ship on Friday. All of his stuff had a 12k weave, but I contacted him and inquired about getting the same frame but with a 3k weave. For $28 more he agreed to have the factory make a frame/fork with a 3k weave. I'll be sure to post some pics when I receive the goods!


Hi do tou have received the 3K frame ?


----------



## blackstripes

tison said:


> Hi do tou have received the 3K frame ?


Yes, I received the frame and it is very nice. The 3k weave looks much better than the 12k weave IMO. I am currently building the bike and will post pics when it is done. BTW it came with handlebars, fork, seatpost, headset, seatpost clamp, and 2 bottle cages for $510 shipped to my door. Not bad.


----------



## petalpower

blackstripes said:


> Yes, I received the frame and it is very nice. The 3k weave looks much better than the 12k weave IMO. I am currently building the bike and will post pics when it is done. BTW it came with handlebars, fork, seatpost, headset, seatpost clamp, and 2 bottle cages for $510 shipped to my door. Not bad.


WOW


:yikes:


----------



## PLAYONIT

I just bought this frame without the paint job it has 3/k weave CF.. They offer 12/k , 3/k and UD CF on any of their bikes...


----------



## Pirx

PLAYONIT said:


> I just bought this frame without the paint job it has 3/k weave CF.. They offer 12/k , 3/k and UD CF on any of their bikes...


Who is "they"? Link?


----------



## stevesbike

at this pricepoint I'd doubt they are T700 or T800 CF (look at the weight of them).


----------



## zsir

PLAYONIT said:


> I just bought this frame without the paint job it has 3/k weave CF.. They offer 12/k , 3/k and UD CF on any of their bikes...


I know who sells that frame...I didn't know they actually sold them at auction ..... great looking frame .... I was considering the one without ISP ....


----------



## PLAYONIT

Pirx said:


> Who is "they"? Link?


Bought The frame pictured without paint a set of 50mm carbon rims and handle bars from the link posted. They appear to be on the ball communication wise with many many exchanges back and forth in a timely manner.

I will let you know how it ends up.. It appears this particular frame is made to order with a 25 day lead time.. mine is said to ship 9/22.. one other item of note is it has a tapered head tube going from 1 and 1/8" at top to 1 and 1/2" at the bottom which appears to be the rage.. 




http://www.hongfu-bikes.com


----------



## blackstripes

stevesbike said:


> at this pricepoint I'd doubt they are T700 or T800 CF (look at the weight of them).


According to the seller (bikebicycle99) they use T700.


----------



## speedyg55

To anyone who has bought a frame from bicycle999, if you used Paypal, did you make the payment to flyxi([email protected])? I'm looking at picking up a frame, fork, seatpost, seatpost clamp, water bottle cages, stem, and handlebars for $500


----------



## ru1-2cycle

speedyg55 said:


> To anyone who has bought a frame from bicycle999, if you used Paypal, did you make the payment to flyxi([email protected])? I'm looking at picking up a frame, fork, seatpost, seatpost clamp, water bottle cages, stem, and handlebars for $500


Yes, it is totally legitimate and safe. Happy bidding!


----------



## speedyg55

ru1-2cycle said:


> Yes, it is totally legitimate and safe. Happy bidding!


Thanks for the input! I'm excited to build up my budget bike I'm hoping to get an Ultegra 6700 goupset and some decent wheels and keep everything under $2k.


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Great!*



speedyg55 said:


> Thanks for the input! I'm excited to build up my budget bike I'm hoping to get an Ultegra 6700 goupset and some decent wheels and keep everything under $2k.


My budget ebay carbon steed keeps delivering reliability, excellent power transfer, no flex while smashing on the flats or climbing, and descends like a falcon. You will be so glad you got one! I built mine with Tiagra 9 speed and Neuvation wheels, for < US$900, tax included...The skeptics just keep on wondering...and I keep on liking my budget carbon steed more and more. The Nashbar RS2 road saddle has been the best budget racing saddle, @ 190 g and for a sweet $14.99, it feels and delivers like the Selle Italia SLR. I appreciate Nashbar's quality and durable stuff, at budget deals. You will be so glad you got one!


----------



## speedyg55

I'm pretty sure that I have found all the parts I need. I'm going to likely build up the frame with a 2010 SRAM Force group with the upgraded ceramic BB, and I found a local guy selling some wheelsets for cheap. Now, I just need to decide which wheelset - Williams 19, Williams 30, or Ksyrium Elite?


----------



## saunaking

What kind of tire clearance do these frames have? Can you put cyclocross tires on them?


----------



## PLAYONIT

saunaking said:


> What kind of tire clearance do these frames have? Can you put cyclocross tires on them?


If you want a Cyclocross frame look here.......

http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=9


----------



## krisdrum

PLAYONIT said:


> If you want a Cyclcross frame look here.......
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=9


They have two other Cross models not pictured, without disk tabs. One has top tube routing, the other traditional road routing.


----------



## tpgrole

I can see the different weave of 12K vs 7K, but what is UD?


----------



## asad137

tpgrole said:


> I can see the different weave of 12K vs 7K, but what is UD?


Unidirectional -- i.e., not a woven cloth, just a resin-impregnated cloth with all the fibers in the same direction.

Asad


----------



## GammaDriver

I may not know much, but uni-directional just sounds like it wold be a loss of torsional strength.


----------



## asad137

GammaDriver said:


> I may not know much, but uni-directional just sounds like it wold be a loss of torsional strength.


Yep. That's why it has to be laid up properly in crossing layers. UD can actually be better because it allows the designer to orient the fibers in such a way as to get different properties in different directions. Obviously it would require more design expertise.

My guess, though, is that on all of these bikes the top layer is just cosmetic anyway, and it's all UD underneath. Does anyone have a pic of the inside of the seat tube or head tube?

Asad


----------



## krisdrum

Anyone actually take delivery of one of these Hong Fu frames and build it up? Shenzhen isn't exactly known for its quality and ethical business practices.


----------



## PLAYONIT

krisdrum said:


> Anyone actually take delivery of one of these Hong Fu frames and build it up? Shenzhen isn't exactly known for its quality and ethical business practices.


Care to expand??


----------



## krisdrum

The area is well known in other industries for counterfeit and fraudulent business practices. I didn't bother to look until tonight where they are located. They do not have a good reputation. So, in my mind, I'm leery due to the common geography. Nevermind, unless we (I) were to arrange a group buy or start my own business, it would be impossible to fill their minimums on the frames I am looking at. Guess it was too good to be true (at least for me).


----------



## PLAYONIT

krisdrum said:


> The area is well known in other industries for counterfeit and fraudulent business practices. I didn't bother to look until tonight where they are located. They do not have a good reputation. So, in my mind, I'm leery due to the common geography. Nevermind, unless we (I) were to arrange a group buy or start my own business, it would be impossible to fill their minimums on the frames I am looking at. Guess it was too good to be true (at least for me).



Very interesting... I hope it turns out to be a good Karma moment for me since I bought a frame and rims from them and they don't ship until 9/22.... But, they have my money.... That said, the price was right and communication to this point outstanding.... I wish I could afford a $12,000 bike but I can't and this is the route I had to go.... My understanding and correct me if I am wrong but some pretty big name bikes source their CF frames there???


----------



## arshak

*Cost*

How much did it cost for the frame and rims and handlebar inc shipping?




PLAYONIT said:


> If you want a Cyclocross frame look here.......
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=9


----------



## PLAYONIT

arshak said:


> How much did it cost for the frame and rims and handlebar inc shipping?


$825 US


----------



## krisdrum

PLAYONIT said:


> Very interesting... I hope it turns out to be a good Karma moment for me since I bought a frame and rims from them and they don't ship until 9/22.... But, they have my money.... That said, the price was right and communication to this point outstanding.... I wish I could afford a $12,000 bike but I can't and this is the route I had to go.... My understanding and correct me if I am wrong but some pretty big name bikes source their CF frames there???


I hope so too. Did you buy through Ebay? Not many of us can afford $12k bikes. No harm in trying to get to that point at a lower dollar figure. No idea if the CF frames the big boys source are specifically from Shenzhen or not. I have a feeling Hong Fu is simply a distributor/middle man for the factory(ies).


----------



## PLAYONIT

krisdrum said:


> I hope so too. Did you buy through Ebay? Not many of us can afford $12k bikes. No harm in trying to get to that point at a lower dollar figure. No idea if the CF frames the big boys source are specifically from Shenzhen or not. I have a feeling Hong Fu is simply a distributor/middle man for the factory(ies).


I bought direct,, but found them on Ebay.. they had a pic of a 3k carbon frame (which I wanted) further down the page on another frame they had up for bid. I contacted Jenny who directed me to the Hong-fu site.. They have been a pleasure to communicate with.. and seem legit.. Quality??we will see when it arrives.. the ebay customers appear happy..


----------



## krisdrum

PLAYONIT said:


> I bought direct,, but found them on Ebay.. they had a pic of a 3k carbon frame (which I wanted) further down the page on another frame they had up for bid. I contacted Jenny who directed me to the Hong-fu site.. They have been a pleasure to communicate with.. and seem legit.. Quality??we will see when it arrives.. the ebay customers appear happy..


Direct and no minimum order? How did you swing that?


----------



## PLAYONIT

krisdrum said:


> Direct and no minimum order? How did you swing that?


I inquired about a sample... And she said they would have to charge me for it,...we negotiated a price and I sent payment... they have a 30pc. minimum.. But I think they will sell single units if you ask... Besides the frame I got a set of 50mm carbon rims and bars.. they appear to manufacture but the site could be deceiving and like you said a distributor.. I keep my fingers crossed.. I deal with China and we have a factory in Taiwan and it's been positive but our business is not bike related.


----------



## arshak

Sweet! Their bikes seems to be of better quality and finish, especially the TT frame looks well built and I like the option of choosing type of weave or Uni Directional CF(my preference). Look forward to hearing your feedback when the bike comes in. One final thing, how did you pay? Paypal or wire transfer?



PLAYONIT said:


> $825 US


----------



## PLAYONIT

arshak said:


> Sweet! Their bikes seems to be of better quality and finish, especially the TT frame looks well built and I like the option of choosing type of weave or Uni Directional CF(my preference). Look forward to hearing your feedback when the bike comes in. One final thing, how did you pay? Paypal or wire transfer?


Paypal


----------



## fab4

Here's my generic carbon Cannondale road bike. Bought it at ebay from 88bikefun. had it for 3 months and put it 200 miles on it with no problems whatsoever


----------



## iherald

Did you put the cannondale stickers on?


----------



## Zachariah

With that squiggly front fork...he should have put Pinarello stickers on it instead!


----------



## arshak

:


Zachariah said:


> With that squiggly front fork...he should have put Pinarello stickers on it instead!


thumbsup: ) +1


----------



## speedyg55

I hate to revive a dying thread, but I finally got to take out my newly built ebay bike and couldn't be happier. I built the bike up with Williams Cycling System 30 wheels, a 2010 SRAM Force group, and Speedplay x.1 pedals. I have no idea what it weighs yet, but I'll try to get those numbers later. Anyway, the bike rode just as well as the Specialized Tarmac Pro with full Ultegra that I rode last weekend. Both were quite stiff and accelarated exceptionally well. 

I may type more later and post pictures, but, as of right now, I'm quite pleased with my purchase.


----------



## tison

Does anybody have photos of 3K ebay carbon frames ?


----------



## arshak

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Full-...ca5a6790d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1634wt_1165


----------



## PLAYONIT

Heres one.... page down to see it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARBON-FIBER-MONOCOQUE-ROAD-RACING-BIKE-ROAD-FRAME-FORK_W0QQitemZ250495454391QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3a52b14cb7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HeluvaSkier

*Anyone interested?*

I found out a few days ago from Jenny that in order to get a 53cm frame with BB30 and a UD carbon finish I'll have to order two frames. Is anyone interested in getting a 53cm BB30 frame with a UD carbon finish? I'm looking at the SPL-015 model with the ISP - no paint. The headset is included in the $435 price (frame, fork, headset... geometry here).


----------



## PLAYONIT

Buy both sell the other...you might make a little extra to help with your build.. I was in touch with Jenny and mine is still scheduled to ship 9/22 and should have it by the end of the month.. I have got a lot of PM's regarding my experience with my order. So far all I can say at this point is Jenny has been a joy to work with and communication has been exceptional. Here is the frame set in a complete bike but with an Easton fork..http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/litening-hpc-race-e_id_35875_.htm


----------



## HeluvaSkier

What did you do for sizing? I was set on the 53 based on the info that Jenny had given me, but after reading the geometry from the link to Cube cycles that you gave me I'm thinking that may be the incorrect size for me... I'm pretty short (little over 5' 7" / 171cm), so I may need to go to the smaller frame size... thoughts?


----------



## PLAYONIT

I'm 5' 7" I got a 51 ... Man I wanted a BB30 also but she told me it was unavailable with one.. But I noticed later you could get either.. I am pretty sure that the Cube is the same frame. Look's Nice No?


----------



## HeluvaSkier

PLAYONIT said:


> I'm 5' 7" I got a 51 ... Man I wanted a BB30 also but she told me it was unavailable with one.. But I noticed later you could get either.. I am pretty sure that the Cube is the same frame. Look's Nice No?


Maybe I'll wait until you receive your frame to decide on size...


----------



## PLAYONIT

HeluvaSkier said:


> Maybe I'll wait until you receive your frame to decide on size...


I got the 51 because they did not have a 50 I have been fitted twice at 2 different shops and both time's I took a 50cm... How many day lead did she tell you?


----------



## HeluvaSkier

PLAYONIT said:


> I got the 51 because they did not have a 50 I have been fitted twice at 2 different shops and both time's I took a 50cm... How many day lead did she tell you?


Two weeks I think... I'm not in a hurry though. This is a winter project for me. If you don't mind I would like to take a look at your frame when it arrives.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Not a problem. I forgot you are a neighbor. I'm in Hamburg... Once I get it I will send you a PM and we can meet up and you can check it out..


----------



## Tim_D

Playonit --

Keep us posted. I've been in contact with Jenny, she's quoted me the same as you. What will they do about declarations for customs? I had to go to the Zollamt in Wahn (I'm in Cologne) to pick up a pair of bloody Chinese bottle cages because the sender hadn't put a value on the packet.

The Zollamt is not an experience I would like to repeat.

I'll be interested to know how you get on with the wheel build... are they tubular rims?


----------



## PLAYONIT

Tim D

I am in Hamburg, New York so don't know about German customs...... I hope from their end they claim it as a gift? if not we will see what happens Duty wise. I got Tubular rims and Zen Cyclery will build them with Alchemy elf hubs and Cxray spokes...once I get the frame,wheels and bars I will put up some pics and report about the experience....


----------



## Tim_D

Argh! Wrong Hamburg!!!

Most stuff I've had sent from China / Taiwan has been declared as a gift or a commercial sample.

Anyway, keep us posted.


----------



## texbike

Hi Heluva,

What was the turn-around for the UD finish that you were quoted? I was emailing with Jenny yesterday and she stated that the UD finish could have as much as a 50-60 day turn around time on the SPL-015.

Thanks,

Texbike



HeluvaSkier said:


> I found out a few days ago from Jenny that in order to get a 53cm frame with BB30 and a UD carbon finish I'll have to order two frames. Is anyone interested in getting a 53cm BB30 frame with a UD carbon finish? I'm looking at the SPL-015 model with the ISP - no paint. The headset is included in the $435 price (frame, fork, headset... geometry here).


----------



## HeluvaSkier

texbike said:


> Hi Heluva,
> 
> What was the turn-around for the UD finish that you were quoted? I was emailing with Jenny yesterday and she stated that the UD finish could have as much as a 50-60 day turn around time on the SPL-015.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Texbike


I think it was only 2 weeks, but it has been a few weeks since the quote so it may have changed.


----------



## PLAYONIT

I just got word from Jenny that my frame ,rims and bars are done and shipping..I feel better and they came in ahead of schedule...Should have tracking info shortly wooooohooooooo


----------



## Tim_D

Playonit....

I think I'm almost as excited as you are...!


----------



## HeluvaSkier

PLAYONIT said:


> I just got word from Jenny that my frame ,rims and bars are done and shipping..I feel better and they came in ahead of schedule...Should have tracking info shortly wooooohooooooo


I'm definitely almost as excited as you are! This means I'm one step closer to building one sweeeeeeeet ride by next spring.


----------



## fab4

I'm also eager to see how the frame looks and your experience dealing with them Playonit. Please post pictures of the frameset when you receive them. I also ordered the same frame (015-SPL) painted white via ebay and paypal. I had them post it on ebay and I bid on it. It cost me more but going the ebay / paypal route gives me a little security if it is not legit. They said it will ship on October 22nd.


----------



## mtberv

fab4 said:


> I'm also eager to see how the frame looks and your experience dealing with them Playonit. Please post pictures of the frameset when you receive them. I also ordered the same frame (015-SPL) painted white via ebay and paypal. I had them post it on ebay and I bid on it. It cost me more but going the ebay / paypal route gives me a little security if it is not legit. They said it will ship on October 22nd.


Can you provide us with the ebay username or item number to find this item at ?


----------



## fab4

I bought it from ebay user name anybaby8088. I bought the 015-SPL model. Check out the item description on this listing http://cgi.ebay.com/CARBON-FIBER-MO...ikes?hash=item3a53290605&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14. They can make you one if you wish but it take 30 to 40 days. It looks like the same frame as the Rossetti Diablesse.


----------



## Zachariah

I'm very interested in this 335g full carbon fork:

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400051621619&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

From the pics, it looks identical to the Ritchey WCS Carbon fork...without the fancy graphics and branding. If anyone has experience with this part...let us know! I'm dying to knock off a half-pound from my existing 560g Cannondale Six Ultra fork on my CAAD9:


----------



## fab4

Playonit did you get your frame yet?


----------



## PLAYONIT

krisdrum said:


> Anyone actually take delivery of one of these Hong Fu frames and build it up? Shenzhen isn't exactly known for its quality and ethical business practices.


Yes... great dealing with them.. had a 25 day lead time came in 5 days early.. quality is great. and took 5 days to ship from China to New York..


----------



## fab4

Wow! It looks great. Can't wait for mine. Mine has a longer lead time of 40 days.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Here are some better pics in natural daylight....I would not have any reservations about ordering from Hongfu..... they were honest and came in ahead of schedule.. you will see in the pics that the seat post has not been cut yet.. that will be a nervous moment for me..


----------



## gandini

PLAYONIT, have you weighed the frame yet? *please* post a shot of the frame hanging on a scale.
thanks,


----------



## PLAYONIT

gandini said:


> PLAYONIT, have you weighed the frame yet? *please* post a shot of the frame hanging on a scale.
> thanks,


The frame with fork, stubby seat post and head set weighs 1858gms = 4.09lbs. or 1.858kg.

Mind you this is with un-cut steerer and seat post.. I will probably go after market on the seat post and headset which should also save a few grams and if it ends up between 15-16lbs I'm happy...


----------



## g-Bike

The more I read about these threads and how excited people get for being able to get a carbon frame for cheap but at the same time forgetting about how it was manufactured and what type of damages might have come along with the ability to produce a product makes me love the fact that I know 100 percent where my money does when I order a custom frame from a US builder. I am now on my second frame in three years and love the fact that I know that my money does to a person who I looked at in the face to pay a mortgage, a car payment, for food, maybe retirement and health benefits. The system is broken for the lack of our dedication to one another not because of miss handling of the government or for what ever other reasons, in the end we did not stay focused on helping our neighbor but only ourselves. I hope you enjoy your cheap carbon frame and what ever Karma that might come along with it....


----------



## gandini

So helping an American to pay for food and shelter is more noble than helping a Chinese (or in fact many, many Chinese) people pay for their food and shelter?
When I send my money to Patrick to pay for my Neo frame, I'm pretty satisfied that I'm helping the global economy in potential a greater way than you are by "buying American." 
As an economics professor, (and a US citizen,) I believe in the concept of gains from trade--but I also support consumer sovereignty, so you can spend your money in any way you see fit, regardless of the imputed morality of the transaction.
I will now return to normal transmission...


----------



## iherald

g-bike: while it's certainly great to help your neighbour, what world do you live in? I could get into an economics lesson, but let me just state you don't know where 100% of your money goes when you buy a custom frame from a guy you meet. Does he make the steel tubing? I'd suspect, and I could be wrong, the answer is no. Does the steel tubing get made in the US? I suspect not. So who is making those tubes? People in the same region as the carbon comes from.

Plus, you say the system is broken for the lack of dedication to one another, but what you mean is the system is broken because we don't only support Americans (or Canadians or wherever you live). Playonit is supporting a person who may have a mortgage, likely has kids, needs to buy food, etc. Is it different because he hasn't met the person? No.


----------



## tpgrole

Ironic isn't it... having an American Supremacy attitude and then wishing bad Karma (an idea with eastern religion origins) on someone for buying a Chinese/Taiwanese made frame on Ebay, an American capitalist market.


----------



## g-Bike

Those frames are only cheap for they can me be made without global environmental regulations, do you honestly believe that what is coming out of Asia for such a low cost also provides a livable wage, environmental awareness, and above all health care? Come on for someone I would suspect needed a PhD to obtain your academic stature you sound like all the other people who took the money and ran......

Also how do you truly know that your money has helped any of the people working in the plant. My point was that when I buy locally I know 100% where my cash goes....


----------



## StillRiding

g-Bike:

Our system is not broken because we choose to buy less expensive products from China. We do so *because* our system is broken.

The basic, bottom-line problem is that too many people have been seduced by the siren song of easy, seemingly free money. Greed, sloth, and stupidity have over-ruled common sense. Wealth is not created by low interest loans and the selling of exotic securities. Wealth is created by hard work, by making things and by nurturing good ideas. When people get back to these basics, then we can all afford to buy quality bikes made in the U.S. Until then, smart people will spend their money where it does the most good and only the misguided will waste money in and attempt to bail out a failed system.


----------



## Tim_D

g-Bike said:


> Also how do you truly know that your money has helped any of the people working in the plant. My point was that when I buy locally I know 100% where my cash goes....


And iherald's extremely perceptive point was that you don't, in fact, know that.


----------



## texbike

g-Bike said:


> The more I read about these threads and how excited people get for being able to get a carbon frame for cheap but at the same time forgetting about how it was manufactured and what type of damages might have come along with the ability to produce a product makes me love the fact that I know 100 percent where my money does when I order a custom frame from a US builder. I am now on my second frame in three years and love the fact that I know that my money does to a person who I looked at in the face to pay a mortgage, a car payment, for food, maybe retirement and health benefits. The system is broken for the lack of our dedication to one another not because of miss handling of the government or for what ever other reasons, in the end we did not stay focused on helping our neighbor but only ourselves. I hope you enjoy your cheap carbon frame and what ever Karma that might come along with it....


 I agree that we should be supporting U.S. business and keeping work here. However, not everyone can swing the bread that a custom-made frame commands (especially a carbon one). If you want to be pissy about a lack of dedication to each other, you should vent to the CEOs of the Fortune 1000. THEY'RE the ones that are gutting our country's jobs, sending them overseas, and getting rich in the process on a SIGNIFICANTLY grander scale than a 100 or so individuals on this forum buying cheap bikes from Asia. 

As a sidenote, I do commend you for supporting U.S. builders. Keep it up! 

Texbike


----------



## mattah

g-Bike said:


> The more I read about these threads and how excited people get for being able to get a carbon frame for cheap but at the same time forgetting about how it was manufactured and what type of damages might have come along with the ability to produce a product makes me love the fact that I know 100 percent where my money does when I order a custom frame from a US builder. I am now on my second frame in three years and love the fact that I know that my money does to a person who I looked at in the face to pay a mortgage, a car payment, for food, maybe retirement and health benefits. The system is broken for the lack of our dedication to one another not because of miss handling of the government or for what ever other reasons, in the end we did not stay focused on helping our neighbor but only ourselves. I hope you enjoy your cheap carbon frame and what ever Karma that might come along with it....


Your argument is somewhat flawed because a lot of people who bought these frames (me included) would never have bought and built a carbon frame (let alone a custom frame) anyway, unless it was at these prices. I'm not taking business away from a local builder because my money was never going to go to them in the first place.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Welp..... there goes that Thread... went and got all political on us.... ...
BTW.... I will sleep real well tonight....


----------



## shortynolegs

StillRiding said:


> g-Bike:
> 
> Our system is not broken because we choose to buy less expensive products from China. We do so *because* our system is broken.
> 
> The basic, bottom-line problem is that too many people have been seduced by the siren song of easy, seemingly free money. Greed, sloth, and stupidity have over-ruled common sense. Wealth is not created by low interest loans and the selling of exotic securities. Wealth is created by hard work, by making things and by nurturing good ideas. When people get back to these basics, then we can all afford to buy quality bikes made in the U.S. Until then, smart people will spend their money where it does the most good and only the misguided will waste money in and attempt to bail out a failed system.


You hit the nail on its head!
That's the most sensible thing I've heard in a long time.
I'm not buying another over hyped, high markup, bikes/frames. Next time I stopped in Taiwan. I'm buying myself a nice unfinished oem frame at 1/10 the cost.

http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


----------



## iherald

PLAYONIT said:


> Welp..... there goes that Thread... went and got all political on us.... ...
> BTW.... I will sleep real well tonight....


I don't think you sleep well at night, you should send that bike to me so you can have better karma...


----------



## GammaDriver

StillRiding said:


> g-Bike:
> 
> Our system is not broken because we choose to buy less expensive products from China. We do so *because* our system is broken.
> 
> The basic, bottom-line problem is that too many people have been seduced by the siren song of easy, seemingly free money. Greed, sloth, and stupidity have over-ruled common sense. Wealth is not created by low interest loans and the selling of exotic securities. Wealth is created by hard work, by making things and by nurturing good ideas. When people get back to these basics, then we can all afford to buy quality bikes made in the U.S. Until then, smart people will spend their money where it does the most good and only the misguided will waste money in and attempt to bail out a failed system.


This is correct to an extent, but seriously - as much as everyone hates to do it, we really need to reduce some of the environmental restrictions that we adhere to, in this country, or we will never - ever be competitive. 

It's as if the current generations want it all - a clean America and cheap goods. Do they not care that, in generations to come, America could very well cease to exist, or cease to operate as it does, because all reason to manufacture here will be lost. 

If we don't have things to sell to the world, we lose our place in the world, then lose our abiity to defend ourselves. 

It's an ugly thought, but I'd rather have a slightly polluted America in 100 years than NO America.


----------



## krisdrum

PLAYONIT said:


> Yes... great dealing with them.. had a 25 day lead time came in 5 days early.. quality is great. and took 5 days to ship from China to New York..


What's the deal with the wrap around the head tube/down tube/top tube junction? Is it alu lugs under the carbon? The frame looks pretty decent.


----------



## Italianrider76

GammaDriver said:


> If we don't have things to sell to the world, we lose our place in the world
> 
> .


You'll always have McDonalds and The Boeing Airplane Co. Boeing will continue to make the best airplanes.


----------



## fab4

Do you all know why the world is so messed up? Because of politics and religion.


----------



## gandini

krisdrum said:


> What's the deal with the wrap around the head tube/down tube/top tube junction? Is it alu lugs under the carbon? The frame looks pretty decent.


As the frame is laid up, I think they put more black gel at the lugs, which tends to "hide" the awkward transitions in the weave from piece to piece. It's really all an aesthetic consideration. One of the things you'll get with a very expensive CF frame is higher QC, especially wrt the layup and how the weave "looks." The structural quality of the CF is probably not compromised, but it looks better. It's odd, though, that even very expensive CF frames are often painted, so that even if the layup is perfect, you can't admire it!


----------



## vaetuning

Hi Playonit

I'm in the process of buying some of those frames from Hong Fu, and of course i'm interested in hearing a little more about the quality of the frame, and furthermore if you have gotten around to ride it??

Regards

Vaetuning


----------



## PLAYONIT

vaetuning said:


> Hi Playonit
> 
> I'm in the process of buying some of those frames from Hong Fu, and of course i'm interested in hearing a little more about the quality of the frame, and furthermore if you have gotten around to ride it??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vaetuning



The quality is fine... That said, the bike is not built yet and won't be complete until March-April 2010. I have purchased a few parts , Saddle (Selle Italia Flite kit Carbonia) ISP seat post seat attachment, (Ritchey WCS Stubby) although a stubby seat attach was included with the frame..Stem, (Ritchey WCS axis 4 carbon) Brakes (Zero Gravity Ti 09) Levers Brake/Shifter (SRAM Red)... the rest of the parts will be sourced over the next month before I go in for Hip replacement surgery.. I will be sending in my 50mm carbon rims to be built up with Alchemy hubs and Cxray spokes... If there are and close up images of the frame you woul like to see I can shoot them and post... but all in all I like the frame and appears to be well built..


Cheers


----------



## fab4

A few questions regarding the frameset Playonit. The frameset is ready to be built from the factory correct? The seat mast just needs to be cut to the right lenght. Why do you need to buy an ISP seat post seat attachment? Is the Ritchey better than the stock ISP seat mast saddle attachment or just personal preference? I'm trying to get all the parts to build up my frame when it arrives and I just want to make sure I can use the stock ISP saddle attachment. Thanks.


----------



## PLAYONIT

fab4 said:


> A few questions regarding the frameset Playonit. The frameset is ready to be built from the factory correct? The seat mast just needs to be cut to the right lenght. Why do you need to buy an ISP seat post seat attachment? Is the Ritchey better than the stock ISP seat mast saddle attachment or just personal preference? I'm trying to get all the parts to build up my frame when it arrives and I just want to make sure I can use the stock ISP saddle attachment. Thanks.


Yes you just need to cut the mast to fit... I bought the Ritchey because my saddle has elliptical carbon saddle rails and not round.. The supplied saddle attachment is actually quite nice and will work perfect if you have round rails on your saddle and not the elliptical like mine... It's also 40-50 grams lighter than the supplied attachment and has the option for the elliptical rails.. I think you will find it quite satisfactory....


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Can you guys identify what frame is this chinese copy based on? Its tad bit more expensive than usual ebay frames for some reason, i was wondering if it's worth the money.


----------



## wsrobert

*hong fu*

I just wanted to give my absolute, 100% approval of Hong Fu bikes and "jenny" who was my main correspondence. I ordered a frame, fork, 2 cages, seatpost and headset for my fiance on Wednesday and it arrived at my door yesterday afternoon. UNBELIEVABLE. I can't even get my dry cleaning back that fast. Communication was better than literally any other retailer of anything I've ever dealt with, a tracking number was provided as soon as they received my paypal payment and she answered all 234532 questions I had.

If you are looking for a project bike or just want to start a new build these can not be beat. I've done a once over about 3 times and see no issues in the finish. I'm tempted to just buy one for myself and build it up as a project bike for bad weather...orrrr maybe I'll love it and it will be a daily use bike. 

Anyways, if you are on the fence, just do it. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## PLAYONIT

wsrobert said:


> I just wanted to give my absolute, 100% approval of Hong Fu bikes and "jenny" who was my main correspondence. I ordered a frame, fork, 2 cages, seatpost and headset for my fiance on Wednesday and it arrived at my door yesterday afternoon. UNBELIEVABLE. I can't even get my dry cleaning back that fast. Communication was better than literally any other retailer of anything I've ever dealt with, a tracking number was provided as soon as they received my paypal payment and she answered all 234532 questions I had.
> 
> If you are looking for a project bike or just want to start a new build these can not be beat. I've done a once over about 3 times and see no issues in the finish. I'm tempted to just buy one for myself and build it up as a project bike for bad weather...orrrr maybe I'll love it and it will be a daily use bike.
> 
> Anyways, if you are on the fence, just do it. You won't be disappointed!



+1000 on that, a truly great experience...... and great stuff to boot....I can not add to anything you have said... I am satisfied...


----------



## light_monkey

*paint job...*

What was the ballpark figure for the paint job?


----------



## iherald

for those that have bought one and have a 'name brand' carbon frame, what does the 'ebay' one ride like?


----------



## danahs

do any of these frames come in 60 or larger?


----------



## wsrobert

light_monkey said:


> What was the ballpark figure for the paint job?


I'd be interested in knowing this as well. I might just email her to see.

I have not ridden one yet and since the one I purchased is for my fiance, I probably never will unless I end up purchasing one. I'm in the process of inquiring about buying a set of the 50mm hoops right now though.


----------



## Tim_D

Zuckercom --

That looks like the frameset that Ribble are badging up as their 'Sportive':


----------



## athletic91

Zuckerkorn said:


> Can you guys identify what frame is this chinese copy based on? Its tad bit more expensive than usual ebay frames for some reason, i was wondering if it's worth the money.


thats the pedalforce rs2
i was quoted $500 for frame and fork without shipping


----------



## Zuckerkorn

athletic91 said:


> thats the pedalforce rs2
> i was quoted $500 for frame and fork without shipping


Yeah, same here, I wonder what the difference in quality between this and what Pedal Force sells. Thanks for identifying it.

@ Tim_D
You are right. That Ribble looks like it also.


----------



## Tommy919

Just paid for this package from ebay seller BikeBicycle99











Didn't do it through ebay because I asked for a lower price, $525 shipped with the 3k weave. Quick question, anyone else buy it for a cheaper price than listed on ebay and didn't go through ebay? I've heard great things about this seller so I'm not worried about the secruity risks.


----------



## Tim_D

Tommy -- That looks beautiful in the 3K weave...

Could you tell us what the weight of the frame & fork is?


----------



## Tommy919

wish I could tell you but its not here yet lol. Just paid for it like 2 nights ago.


----------



## royd

I am about ready to purchase this same frame (52cm) from this seller without the handlebar for $450 shipped.


----------



## Tommy919

I wanted the package because I would need those parts if building a bike from scratch anyway, so it works for me. Not bad at all considering I could spend alot more if I sourced those parts myself. Will keep this thread updated as soon as I get the items


----------



## hirevR

fab4 said:


> Do you all know why the world is so messed up? Because of politics and religion.


Wow. You should go to the UN with that. Maybe you could also cure cancer with your wisdom. I knew it was easier than I thought 

Maybe it is because of the politics in religion or the religion in politics. Maybe it is because of the absence of ethics in both. Maybe it is because of the ego in all of us. Maybe it's because some people go around pontificating about being kind of a man instead of focusing on mankind.


----------



## rook

Tommy, I like the look of that frame. What kind of geometry do they have?


----------



## Tommy919

straight from the auction. I made the transaction out of ebay so we'll see how it goes.

OEM Frame - Full carbon
Size : 50cm
Wheel Size : 700C
Top Tube : 525mm
ChainStay : 406mm
BB type : English Thread
Head Tube : 46mm x 125mm
Seatpost size : 31.6 mm
Seat Post Clamp : 34.9 mm
Derailleur Mount : Band Mount
Headset size : 1 1/8"
For Integrated : Yes
Weight : 1050 ± 40g

OEM Fork - Full carbon
Wheel Size : 700C
Hub Spacing : 100mm
Steerer Length : 280mm
Fork rake : 45mm
Steerer : 1 1/8"
Weight : 380g

OEM Handlebar - Full carbon
Clamp : 31.8
Width : 420mm
Weight : 250g

OEM Seatpost - carbon
Size : 31.6mm
Length : 300mm
Offset : 0
Weight : 300g

OEM Headset - carbon
Weight : 110g


OEM Stem - carbon
Length : 90mm
Bar Dia : 31.8mm
Steerer Dia : 1 1/ 8"
Reversible : +/- 8 degree
Weight : 180g


----------



## PLAYONIT

After I bought my SPL-015 frame with intergrated seatpost from Hong-Fu It became apparent that the saddle attachment post supplied would only work with round saddle rails and not the elliptical rails that were on my saddle.. So I purchased the Ritchey Stubby in the 38.4mm size. It is slightly larger then the seat post but was easily rectified with a couple of shims fashioned from a aluminum soda can...


----------



## Zachariah

Tommy919 said:


> straight from the auction. I made the transaction out of ebay so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> OEM Frame - Full carbon
> Size : 50cm
> Wheel Size : 700C
> Top Tube : 525mm
> ChainStay : 406mm
> BB type : English Thread
> Head Tube : 46mm x 125mm
> Seatpost size : 31.6 mm
> Seat Post Clamp : 34.9 mm
> Derailleur Mount : Band Mount
> Headset size : 1 1/8"
> For Integrated : Yes
> Weight : 1050 ± 40g
> 
> OEM Fork - Full carbon
> Wheel Size : 700C
> Hub Spacing : 100mm
> Steerer Length : 280mm
> Fork rake : 45mm
> Steerer : 1 1/8"
> Weight : 380g
> 
> OEM Handlebar - Full carbon
> Clamp : 31.8
> Width : 420mm
> Weight : 250g
> 
> OEM Seatpost - carbon
> Size : 31.6mm
> Length : 300mm
> Offset : 0
> Weight : 300g
> 
> OEM Headset - carbon
> Weight : 110g
> 
> 
> OEM Stem - carbon
> Length : 90mm
> Bar Dia : 31.8mm
> Steerer Dia : 1 1/ 8"
> Reversible : +/- 8 degree
> Weight : 180g



Yeah...let us know. I ride the same exact size as you...but my aluminum CAAD 9 bike still weighs LESS(except frame):

Frame: CAAD 9 aluminum 50cm
Weight: 1198g

Fork: Cannondale Slice Si full carbon 190mm steerer
Weight: 309g

Bars: Bontrager Race X Lite full carbon 42cm
Weight: 219g

Stem: Cannondale C4 forged aluminum 90mm x 31.8mm
Weight: 138g

Headset: Cane Creek IS24 1 1/8" integrated
Weight: 95g

Seatpost: Cannondale Wind Carbon 27.2mm x 250mm
Weight: 189g

Seatpost Clamp: Token 7075AL w/ ti bolt
Weight: 8g

Total COST....$650.00(after OEM parts sale)


----------



## PlasticMotif

Zachariah said:


> Yeah...let us know. I ride the same exact size as you...but my aluminum CAAD 9 bike still weighs LESS(except frame):
> 
> Frame: CAAD 9 aluminum 50cm
> Weight: 1198g
> 
> Fork: Cannondale Slice Si full carbon 190mm steerer
> Weight: 309g
> 
> Bars: Bontrager Race X Lite full carbon 42cm
> Weight: 219g
> 
> Stem: Cannondale C4 forged aluminum 90mm x 31.8mm
> Weight: 138g
> 
> Headset: Cane Creek IS24 1 1/8" integrated
> Weight: 95g
> 
> Seatpost: Cannondale Wind Carbon 27.2mm x 250mm
> Weight: 189g
> 
> Seatpost Clamp: Token 7075AL w/ ti bolt
> Weight: 8g
> 
> Total COST....$650.00(after OEM parts sale)


You're new caad9 was probably more expensive than 560.


----------



## Tim_D

Just ordered.

16th November shipping date. Yippeee! (They're throwing in some spare replacement gear hangers as well. Cuz I asked.)


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Tommy919 said:


> Quick question, anyone else buy it for a cheaper price than listed on ebay and didn't go through ebay?


I'm planning to. Also thinking about getting some wheels.


----------



## Tommy919

who did you order from? was it bicycle99?


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Tommy919 said:


> who did you order from? was it bicycle99?


Probably from Hong Fu. Prices are more less the same across the board, unless you go bulk.


----------



## royd

Tommy919 said:


> Just paid for this package from ebay seller BikeBicycle99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do it through ebay because I asked for a lower price, $525 shipped with the 3k weave. Quick question, anyone else buy it for a cheaper price than listed on ebay and didn't go through ebay? I've heard great things about this seller so I'm not worried about the secruity risks.


Have you received you frame as yet?


----------



## Tommy919

*Bicycle99 is having trouble with postal ser*

seems like Bicycle99 is having trouble with my particular shipment. Gave me tracking number but it has no info. He said he'll sort things out, been 3 days now. I'll keep this thread up to date with my experience. Hope I don't have to file something with paypal or my credit card.


----------



## royd

Tommy919 said:


> seems like Bicycle99 is having trouble with my particular shipment. Gave me tracking number but it has no info. He said he'll sort things out, been 3 days now. I'll keep this thread up to date with my experience. Hope I don't have to file something with paypal or my credit card.


I received a tracking number last Monday from this same seller but have not received my order as yet. I will give it a few more days before looking into other option.


----------



## Tommy919

have you tried tracking it? When I put my tracking number into the ems site it shows no info.

update: Tracking worked once it got out of customs, I have package in hand now.


----------



## royd

Tommy919 said:


> have you tried tracking it? When I put my tracking number into the ems site it shows no info.


I got the same reply from the ems tracking "no information on this tracking" 
What is the shipping time from China to the US?


----------



## PLAYONIT

royd said:


> I got the same reply from the ems tracking "no information on this tracking"
> What is the shipping time from China to the US?


My order from Hongfu took 5 days door to door.... You won't see track info until it hits the USA..


----------



## chocy

moved


----------



## Tommy919

I'm starting to think Bicycle99 is acting shady... He's not the same seller as HongFu right? Because I heard some folks that went through ebay with Bicycle99 had good results. Maybe he scams outside of ebay. I'll have to wait and see but my patience is running out. I do think I'm a little more paranoid because its international order and it's been 2 weeks since I placed my order. Others in my position would be perfectly fine with it.

Update: Trouble with customs and not seller, have package in hand now.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Tommy919 said:


> I'm starting to think Bicycle99 is acting shady... He's not the same seller as HongFu right? Because I heard some folks that went through ebay with Bicycle99 had good results. Maybe he scams outside of ebay. I'll have to wait and see but my patience is running out. I do think I'm a little more paranoid because its international order and it's been 2 weeks since I placed my order. Others in my position would be perfectly fine with it.


Have you checked your local post office? There have been a few that have made it to the local usps office after a delivery attempt was made..or could be held up at customs. I checked their feedback and they appear to be on the up and up?? did you purchase direct from B99? and your right they are not the same dealer as HF....


----------



## PLAYONIT

PLAYONIT said:


> Have you checked your local post office? There have been a few that have made it to the local usps office after a delivery attempt was made..or could be held up at customs. I checked their feedback and they appear to be on the up and up?? did you purchase direct from B99? and your right they are not the same dealer as HF....


Try PM'ing him he is a member of the forum... weird...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175473


----------



## Tommy919

Emailed him 2 days ago, no reply as of yet. I do have faith he is reputable. Just this lack of communication lately and the whole shipping trouble thing is starting to get to me. Especially since my SRAM Force group just came in today... I pm'd him, we'll see how that goes.


Update:

Bicycle99 has told me that customs has my package and it'll be released on the 26th. If customs have it won't they try to tax me for duty fees? I haven't heard of customs stopping a shippment and simply letting it go. Any ideas about this folks? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## rook

PLAYONIT said:


> After I bought my SPL-015 frame with intergrated seatpost from Hong-Fu It became apparent that the saddle attachment post supplied would only work with round saddle rails and not the elliptical rails that were on my saddle.. So I purchased the Ritchey Stubby in the 38.4mm size. It is slightly larger then the seat post but was easily rectified with a couple of shims fashioned from a aluminum soda can...













Hey dude. Your Ritchey seatpost mast doesn't fit. When the binder bolt is tightened, the binder parts themselves should not be squashed together so much that they are touching. Even with your beercan shim solution, it should not be doing that. You should try a different size.

I just wanna know if Hong Fu can do a custom frame like yours. I like yours, but the top tube length is too short in my size.


----------



## royd

I got the same reply on Monday. Last June I purchased a Colnago frameset from a shop in England and it sat in custom in NYC for about 2-3 days before the usps picked it up, and no duty was charged.


----------



## PLAYONIT

rook said:


> Hey dude. Your Ritchey seatpost mast doesn't fit. When the binder bolt is tightened, the binder parts themselves should not be squashed together so much that they are touching. Even with your beercan shim solution, it should not be doing that. You should try a different size.
> 
> I just wanna know if Hong Fu can do a custom frame like yours. I like yours, but the top tube length is too short in my size.



The Image is without the shims in when tightened ... with the shims there is plenty of gap @5nutes.... I don't know about a custom size top tube? the frames are formed in molds and I doubt they would absorb the tooling costs for a new mold for a custom request...


----------



## Tommy919

thats good to know, thanks very much royd


----------



## PLAYONIT

Tommy919 said:


> Emailed him 2 days ago, no reply as of yet. I do have faith he is reputable. Just this lack of communication lately and the whole shipping trouble thing is starting to get to me. Especially since my SRAM Force group just came in today... I pm'd him, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Bicycle99 has told me that customs has my package and it'll be released on the 26th. If customs have it won't they try to tax me for duty fees? I haven't heard of customs stopping a shippment and simply letting it go. Any ideas about this folks? Any input is appreciated.



I would not be concerned about extra fees.... it's more a homeland security thing... My business has a factory in Taiwan and we have shipments held hostage often... it is usually a 7-10 day wait and then it's released without charge.. There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## DaveT

PLAYONIT said:


> After I bought my SPL-015 frame with intergrated seatpost from Hong-Fu It became apparent that the saddle attachment post supplied would only work with round saddle rails and not the elliptical rails that were on my saddle.. So I purchased the Ritchey Stubby in the 38.4mm size. It is slightly larger then the seat post but was easily rectified with a couple of shims fashioned from a aluminum soda can...


Keep an eye on your Ritchey Stubby, there's somewhat of an ongoing problem with them.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Accuracy of effective top tube length*

For those who have one of these eBay frames from bikebicycle99, how accurate are the measurements of the top tube length? I am looking at getting a 50cm frame and the description for the top tube reads 525mm. It is almost exactly the length top tube I am looking for since I am a 52.4cm (62.42 - overall reach from wrenchscience.com). I don't want any surprises after placing my order with him. 

After reading mostly positive reviews I may jump onto one of these frames. I almost spent $1600 on a Fuji SL-1 carbon frame that wasn't my size 50cm compact but top tube was 54.5cm...too long. I will be building it up with SRAM Red Components and will be getting the Kuota Kredo clone. I currently ride a Fuji CCR-3 with my seat all the way forward and a 90mm stem and I still have to stretch out a bit. A 52.5cm top tube would be perfect.

Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## rook

rcjunkie3000 said:


> For those who have one of these eBay frames from bikebicycle99, how accurate are the measurements of the top tube length? I am looking at getting a 50cm frame and the description for the top tube reads 525mm. It is almost exactly the length top tube I am looking for since I am a 52.4cm (62.42 - overall reach from wrenchscience.com). I don't want any surprises after placing my order with him.
> 
> After reading mostly positive reviews I may jump onto one of these frames. I almost spent $1600 on a Fuji SL-1 carbon frame that wasn't my size 50cm compact but top tube was 54.5cm...too long. I will be building it up with SRAM Red Components and will be getting the Kuota Kredo clone. I currently ride a Fuji CCR-3 with my seat all the way forward and a 90mm stem and I still have to stretch out a bit. A 52.5cm top tube would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:





That is one of the big problems with these frames. You really have no idea if the top tube length listed is the actual top tube length or the horizontal top tube length. And good luck trying to ask the seller. Ususally they have no idea and are merely people who are obtaining these frames for resell only. So, there advice is often inaccurate.


----------



## Tim_D

Actually, I got engineering drawings from Hong Fu of all the frame sizes for the model I bought.


----------



## chocy

Whatever they post is usually effective top tube length based on my two purchases. And usually people ride them and don't resell them


----------



## Dutch77

Does anybody have the email contact for Hong Fu? (PM me if you'd like). I'm interested in one of their rims (possible 2) and maybe a larger TT frame that they have on their website...


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Dutch77 said:


> Does anybody have the email contact for Hong Fu? (PM me if you'd like). I'm interested in one of their rims (possible 2) and maybe a larger TT frame that they have on their website...


What hubs are you planning to use with those. Hong fu's page claims 14-26 holes, obviously a mistake. 26 holes?

their contact information is on the website too.
http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/about.asp?Id=5


----------



## Dutch77

Zuckerkorn said:


> What hubs are you planning to use with those. Hong fu's page claims 14-26 holes, obviously a mistake. 26 holes?
> 
> their contact information is on the website too.
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/about.asp?Id=5


Thanks for the link, I had missed that when I was browsing the site.

I'm actually looking at their tubular tri-spoke wheel (front), and maybe a 88mm for the back (with disc cover). It'll depend on their prices, and maybe they have more than they are listing on the site. I'm looking to do a budget TT build for next summer, so I'm also curious about larger sized frames (I'm 6'4").

I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## desertrats97

has anybody heard of Miracle trade inc from hong kong. im about to purchase what looks like the same frame as sample frame pic from hong kong. so 9 of 10 people thing these frames are a good buy for the money. 

forgot the total price with shipping to California is $389 for the frame painted black/white and red lines with a logo that says MIRACLE.


----------



## desertrats97

HERE IS THE PIC FOR THAT MIRACLE FRAME


----------



## desertrats97

I ordered the 3k and with this logo. and is from hong kong. i found it on alibaba.com
i found the web in one of there blogs. 

Any feed back welcomed.


----------



## Tim_D

Thanks for the heads-up desertrats .. they do the 'hong-fu' frame as well. They only take Western Union, though...

Do you have a weight for that frame?

BTW, has anyone found any shallow-drop carbon bars from any of these manufacturers?


----------



## coachstevo

i ordered a frame from HongFu as well...but as i dug, i think that they might be coming out of this factory. Model #s are same, specs, etc....


http://www.greatkeen.com.cn/productgrouplist-201959029-7/Carbon_Parts_Factory.html


----------



## desertrats97

Tim d the place the talking about does paypal as far as the weight i will get home and post a link after 6pm california time. or here is the email to the sales rep that i have been dealing with [email protected] she works for this miracle trade co or go 
http://www.alibaba.com and type road bike frame and look for miracle trade as the seller/

i hope this works, replay


----------



## PLAYONIT

coachstevo said:


> i ordered a frame from HongFu as well...but as i dug, i think that they might be coming out of this factory. Model #s are same, specs, etc....
> 
> 
> http://www.greatkeen.com.cn/productgrouplist-201959029-7/Carbon_Parts_Factory.html


Greatkeen is a distributor like Hongfu... I am still trying to find the factory that makes this frame... All the distributors try and lead you to believe they manufacture their product but 9 times out of ten that's not the case... If you look at the Hongfu site they have the same claim...


----------



## HeluvaSkier

PLAYONIT said:


> Greatkeen is a distributor like Hongfu... I am still trying to find the factory that makes this frame... All the distributors try and lead you to believe they manufacture their product but 9 times out of ten that's not the case... If you look at the Hongfu site they have the same claim...


There was a general consensus (in our area anyway) that the "Kredo" and other carbon frames were all coming from Martec. This frame seems to share a lot of similarities with the other frames available, so if I had to guess I would say they are probably made by Martec (who builds Orbea, Kestrel, etc).


----------



## independentmind

Here you go, a link to the Miracle Trade page.

http://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/

I have never done any business through these guys or alibaba though. Let us know how it goes


----------



## coachstevo

saw that the hong fu site is down today..perhaps they didn't register with gov (at least that's what usually happens when you see that banner)

hopefully nothing worse- my frame was supposed to ship today, er yesterday


----------



## independentmind

coachstevo said:


> saw that the hong fu site is down today..perhaps they didn't register with gov (at least that's what usually happens when you see that banner)
> 
> hopefully nothing worse- my frame was supposed to ship today, er yesterday


That is exactly what happened, i pasted the bablefish link on the other thread.
On a brighter note, this morning i received an email from "anybaby808" on ebay (i believe this is also Jenny, whom most people dealt with on here) so the distributor is still up. She also told me to go on the site to refer to the TT frame i wanted, looks like someone slipped up, but i wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## coachstevo

anybaby808 is jenny....glad to hear that you heard from her this morning.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

We should put some collective effort and find out who actually makes all these stuff. Way way too many distributors who at best have very slight idea regarding specs, geometry etc. I have a strong suspicion Hong Fu is one of them too.


----------



## desertrats97

Ok all these frames possibly come from the same place. but are they safe. i have been looking for bad comments and i only found 1 where the front part of frame broke. 

the main reason im going thru all these hrs of research is because i want to know if 
they are safe and durable. by the look othe specs from ebya and Miracle trade company
a 52 cm frame is the same and it works for me. 

does anybody have any input on safety and reliability. the frame looks nice in that black /white /red and for $384 that includes shipping to California it sounds like a deal unless the frame is unsafe. please reply with comments on safety.


----------



## independentmind

Yep, there are lots of distributors, if you look on alibaba you'l get hit with a tonne of them selling the same stuff. Check this guy out: http://dgxtkj.en.alibaba.com/search/product?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=carbon%20frame 
Do you recognize the frames and the paint scheme on them? It's the same goods you'll find on the hong-fu site

I think in the end it's best to go with the distributor that is tried and true (anybaby is probably at the top of the list.) But i did see the same TT frame she sells for way less on alibaba (though alibaba scares the crap out of me.)

Ofcourse there is the remote possibility they're all 3rd cousins selling the same stuff


----------



## Zuckerkorn

independentmind said:


> Yep, there are lots of distributors, if you look on alibaba you'l get hit with a tonne of them selling the same stuff. Check this guy out: http://dgxtkj.en.alibaba.com/search/product?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=carbon%20frame
> Do you recognize the frames and the paint scheme on them? It's the same goods you'll find on the hong-fu site


99% of them on alibaba offer exact same stuff. Some of them use same exact photos to show the product. Now, unless distributor's mark-up is too high or they are unreliable we shouldn't really care about it that much naturally. But i think it's worth fidning out how much it would be to buy the stuff direct from manufacturer.

Question for people who already recieved their shippments. What does it say on your box? Anything we can use to identify who made it?


----------



## Tim_D

coachstevo said:


> saw that the hong fu site is down today..perhaps they didn't register with gov (at least that's what usually happens when you see that banner)
> 
> hopefully nothing worse- my frame was supposed to ship today, er yesterday


Oh, shite. Still down.


----------



## Dutch77

coachstevo said:


> saw that the hong fu site is down today..perhaps they didn't register with gov (at least that's what usually happens when you see that banner)
> 
> hopefully nothing worse- my frame was supposed to ship today, er yesterday


FWIW I haven't heard back from my email either (about 48 hours ago). Not a super long wait, but it seems from this thread that they usually were very fast to respond.


----------



## newmexrb1

From the other thread, a temporary inconvenience due to the govt wiping the net clean and misplacing Hong Fu content.

Relax, don't worry, have a home brew. If you don't hear back by Tues. worry.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Dutch77 said:


> FWIW I haven't heard back from my email either (about 48 hours ago). Not a super long wait, but it seems from this thread that they usually were very fast to respond.


You will hear back Sunday night (their Monday).... our Thursday night is there Friday afternoon... She does not respond on the weekend...


----------



## Tim_D

If you look in the Hasa thread, I got an e-mail reply almost immediately...

"Hi,Tim
thanks for your email!
this week our government loss the material which we use put on record.
please really don't worry,we will try our best to resolve our website
problem.in fact,we much urgent than to you.
don't worry ,you can send email to me anytime.
I'll reply your email within 2 workdays.
best regards!
Jenny"

Apparently, the Chinese government accidentally switched of t'intertoobz.


----------



## Tim_D

Edit: Ah. Newmex beat me to it...


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Anybody feeling heroic enough to try these bad boys? 
http://www.alibaba.com/product/tw102538614-106681596-100647779/Shifter_Brake_lever_Integrated.html


----------



## newmexrb1

Purteee. If the price were right, I might be inclined to give em a go. But it would have to be real right. BTW, Z, if you haven't seen it, Chocy wrote up his initial impressions of the SPL-015. Given that it isn't a "value frame" but some cheap and porkish knock-off, his initial impressions were music to my ears.


----------



## independentmind

Zuckerkorn said:


> Anybody feeling heroic enough to try these bad boys?
> http://www.alibaba.com/product/tw102538614-106681596-100647779/Shifter_Brake_lever_Integrated.html


They're manufactured by the same guys that made these for Nashbar: http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_168995_-1_201485_10000_201491

If you do some digging around for "Arsis" you'l find a couple bike companies using them. They're made in the East and rebranded as per buyer specs, i've seen pics of their derailers, they look nice, very light too. 

There's a review somewhere of those nashbar shifters, it may be a good place to start if you're interested. Google is your friend


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Thanks independentmind! Good info, i'll go read about them now.


----------



## vaetuning

*Sunrace*



Zuckerkorn said:


> Anybody feeling heroic enough to try these bad boys?
> http://www.alibaba.com/product/tw102538614-106681596-100647779/Shifter_Brake_lever_Integrated.html


Those are the shifters from microshift!!

They also supply Sunrace with shifters for their Driven NRZ groupset.

Sunrace though, is able to deliver a complete groupset except brakes, but they will be available sometime soon.

This is the link to Bike radars test on the groupset:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/groupset/road/product/nrz-driven-groupset-09-33355

Furthermore as a respond to some people, who found the look a little out dated, they are now introducing the groupset as Driven Red NRZ, with red and white accents.

All bearings are ceramic, and the groupset did very well in the test!!

I know all this, as I have investigated for quite some time now, and I'm currently waiting for the 015-SPL frame to arrive at my door.
It will be mounted with the new groupset from sunrace, and the frame will have the look from the attached picture.

Regards


----------



## athletic91

where do you intend to purchase the sunrace


----------



## vaetuning

*Conc. Driven Red NRZ*

Hi

As Sunrace where looking for bussines partners i Scandinavia, I was actually able to get a foot in at Sunrace Netherlands.

Try looking under "contact" at sunrace.com, they have branches in USA, England, Netherlands & obviously - Taiwan!!

If that does not work out for you, I would be happy to try and help you!!

Regards


----------



## Zuckerkorn

vaetuning said:


> Hi
> 
> As Sunrace where looking for bussines partners i Scandinavia, I was actually able to get a foot in at Sunrace Netherlands.
> 
> Try looking under "contact" at sunrace.com, they have branches in USA, England, Netherlands & obviously - Taiwan!!
> 
> If that does not work out for you, I would be happy to try and help you!!
> 
> Regards


I just got MicroShift price list, but it's all for bulk purchases. 50pcs and more. Prices are insane though..
Anyways, SunraceUSA authomated email notified me that they only have one person in US and it might take up to 2 weeks to get an answer. So, yeah if you have any info on where to get their stuff , please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## vaetuning

*Conc. Sunrace groupsets*

Hi

I should be getting some groupsets from the NL branch within the next month or so.

Obviously, it would be better if you could get in contact with the USA part of Sunrace.

There would, if I were to send you a groupset, be issues with taxes and so on....

I do not know how much of a "talker" you are, but I called the NL branch, and they where very helpfull - try calling the American part of Sunrace, and take it from there....

Cheers


----------



## iherald

What's the price of the high end Sunrace road kit? I couldn't find prices online


----------



## Zuckerkorn

iherald said:


> What's the price of the high end Sunrace road kit? I couldn't find prices online


Don't have retail pricing information yet but here is Microshift wholesale pricing. on 50pcs and more

ARSIS Shifter Set - Carbon , Teflon wire - $119.20
ARSIS FD - brazed on type - $13.60
ARSIS RD - Carbon outer link, CNC pulleys - $34.40
ARSIS RD - w/Carbon cage & outer link , sealed bearing - $51.20

also this might help
http://sunrace-sturmeyarcher.blogspot.com/2009/05/sturmey-archer-wholesale-and-retail.html


----------



## fab4

*Hong Fu Frameset*

Finally received my custom painted Hong Fu HF-FM015-SPL frameset. It took 50 days from the time I won the auction in ebay but it's worth the wait. If you guys want to buy a frame from Hong Fu you have to be patient. If they have the frame in stock it will be faster but it will take 40 to 60 days if they have to manufacture it. Looking forward to building it.


----------



## Dutch77

FWIW, I got a response regarding the wheels. Tri-spokes were 800 for a pair (too steep IMHO) and only sold as a pair (I only want one). 88mm rims were also only sold as a pair, but prices seem very interesting:
300USD/set (tubular), 365USD/set(clincher)


----------



## PLAYONIT

fab4 said:


> Finally received my custom painted Hong Fu HF-FM015-SPL frameset. It took 50 days from the time I won the auction in ebay but it's worth the wait. If you guys want to buy a frame from Hong Fu you have to be patient. If they have the frame in stock it will be faster but it will take 40 to 60 days if they have to manufacture it. Looking forward to building it.



What is your initial impression of the paint job Quality??

I am debating sending my frame out for paint and surely would have saved big bucks had I let Hongfu handle that.....

BTW looks great........


----------



## fab4

Paint quality is not bad. It's a little rough in the bottom bracket shell area but for $25 extra for paint I'm not complaining.That's even cheaper than a powder coat paint job. It's a glossy white with clear coat. They can paint it any color you want if you request it. I'll find out about durability once I build it up and start riding in a few weeks.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Dutch77 said:


> FWIW, I got a response regarding the wheels. Tri-spokes were 800 for a pair (too steep IMHO) and only sold as a pair (I only want one). 88mm rims were also only sold as a pair, but prices seem very interesting:
> 300USD/set (tubular), 365USD/set(clincher)


I'm getting pair of 50mm carbon clincher rims for $260. They also have 88mm tubular rims for $250.


----------



## royd

Zuckerkorn said:


> I'm getting pair of 50mm carbon clincher rims for $260. They also have 88mm tubular rims for $250.


Are you getting your 50mm clinchers from Jenny? That is a very good price.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

royd said:


> Are you getting your 50mm clinchers from Jenny? That is a very good price.


No, Jenny sells them for $316. This is completely new and untested distributor as far as I know. In fact Jenny literally said "..impossible" when I showed her this quote.


----------



## royd

Zuckerkorn said:


> No, Jenny sells them for $316. This is completely new and untested distributor as far as I know. In fact Jenny literally said "..impossible" when I showed her this quote.


Could you email me the distributor's info? I would like to get a pair of these wheels.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

royd said:


> Could you email me the distributor's info? I would like to get a pair of these wheels.


http://www.alibaba.com/member/tw102538614/contactinfo.html


----------



## royd

Zuckerkorn said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/member/tw102538614/contactinfo.html


Thanks for this info. Mendy was online tonight and she sent me a few pictures, rims looks just like the ones from Jennyfor $65 cheaper. The only issue is, they do not accept Paypal. I would have to do a money transfer. I keep asking myself is this safe?


----------



## Dutch77

royd said:


> I would have to do a money transfer. I keep asking myself is this safe?


Extremely unsafe, you have no buyer's protection. I would ONLY do paypal for something like this. Not worth the risk for $65 less.


----------



## Tommy919

royd said:


> Thanks for this info. Mendy was online tonight and she sent me a few pictures, rims looks just like the ones from Jennyfor $65 cheaper. The only issue is, they do not accept Paypal. I would have to do a money transfer. I keep asking myself is this safe?


Mendy? Is her name Mandy? With the email of bestgift?


----------



## fab4

For your protection insist on doing the money transaction via paypal even if you have to pay the 3% surcharge. I asked Jenny if we can do the transaction through ebay and paypal when I bought my frameset from Hong Fu. I paid extra but I had some peace of mind.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Dutch77 said:


> Extremely unsafe, you have no buyer's protection. I would ONLY do paypal for something like this. Not worth the risk for $65 less.


I have people I know and willing to help in china, they are going to contact her and arrange payment in local currency. I'm trying to figure it out how safer this option is..


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Tommy919 said:


> Mendy? Is her name Mandy? With the email of bestgift?


What do you mean?


----------



## Tommy919

I'm wondering if her name is Mandy that I've been emailing with from Bicycle99 on ebay. Seems my purchase outside of ebay but with paypal has been held up by customs and she says the tracking should show online on the 29th. Paid almost a month ago. I'm starting to freak over this thing and hope I don't have to contact paypal/credit card company to try to get my funds back if things don't go smoothly.

Update: Trouble with customs and not seller, have package in hand now.


----------



## royd

Tommy919 said:


> I'm wondering if her name is Mandy that I've been emailing with from Bicycle99 on ebay. Seems my purchase outside of ebay but with paypal has been held up by customs and she says the tracking should show online on the 29th. Paid almost a month ago. I'm starting to freak over this thing and hope I don't have to contact paypal/credit card company to try to get my funds back if things don't go smoothly.


Got an email today saying that my shipment cleared customs, so hopefully I will get my frame by Friday.


----------



## Tommy919

Is this a email from Mandy or from someone else? Because Mandy said my shipment cleared customs on the 28th also. And I should be able to track it on the 29th. I wonder...


----------



## mosmor

fab4 said:


> Paint quality is not bad. It's a little rough in the bottom bracket shell area but for $25 extra for paint I'm not complaining.That's even cheaper than a powder coat paint job. It's a glossy white with clear coat. They can paint it any color you want if you request it. I'll find out about durability once I build it up and start riding in a few weeks.



Did you order more then just the fram and fork (handlebar, cages, headset, etc)? How much did it cost you? 
BTW: Nice frame, congratulations

Morten


----------



## fab4

Just the frame with fork and headset for $480 plus $65 shipping. Took 50 days so be patient if you're considering ordering one.


----------



## mosmor

fab4 said:


> Just the frame with fork and headset for $480 plus $65 shipping. Took 50 days so be patient if you're considering ordering one.


I got an offer from http://www.greatkeen.com.cn/ for the same frame + cages, handlebar, stem,etc
FM015 ISP + fork 365$ 12 K
10$ extra for 3K
45$ for singel color paint
82$ for shipping (Norway)
Deliverytime for frame + paint15-18 days 

But I'm kind of worried about being the first ( at least here on this forum ? ) to shop from those guys. They take PayPal but.....


----------



## fab4

I got mine at http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1. Communication is very good and paid via paypal from ebay.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

mosmor said:


> I got an offer from http://www.greatkeen.com.cn/


Are you talking to Tony? I'm thinking about it too.


----------



## mosmor

Zuckerkorn said:


> Are you talking to Tony? I'm thinking about it too.


Thats the guy. Good communication, nice to talk to and everything seams ok, but..


----------



## coachstevo

Just a note on my Hong Fu delivered frame-- i just got an email that it arrived in office-- after shipping on the 24th! 4 days China to CA...of course i'm 1/2 hour from the customs site, and only a single day in customs so that helps


----------



## Tommy919

Update of my purchase with Bicycle99, so it seems Mandy was being honest about the customs and I can finally track my shipping through EMS. We'll see how long it takes to get here once its able to be tracked.

P.S. This purchase was done outside of ebay but paid with paypal, I was freaking a bit because it sat in customs for nearly 3 weeks and communication wasn't the greatest (answers email about 2-3 days) although everyone has their personal life and I can understand that. The combination of buying outside of ebay + package being held up + lack of communication had me worried. I feel alot better now and hope I didn't make a bad impression of bicycle99.

Update: Trouble with customs and not seller, have package in hand now.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

mosmor said:


> Thats the guy. Good communication, nice to talk to and everything seams ok, but..


So what are you going to do? I got to make decission soon too.

btw guys are you using their $15 headsets?


----------



## mosmor

Zuckerkorn said:


> So what are you going to do? I got to make decission soon too.
> 
> btw guys are you using their $15 headsets?



Hmmm, not sure. I want to have this frame, but I have no rush. Guess I will follow this thread some time before placing an order. 
BTW: how about handlebar, stem, cages, etc? Is that of the same quality as the frame and fork, or do people get that from other places?


----------



## Zuckerkorn

mosmor said:


> BTW: how about handlebar, stem, cages, etc? Is that of the same quality as the frame and fork, or do people get that from other places?


Can't tell really. I won't be getting stem and seatpost from them that's for sure. Fork and handlebar possibly. Chosy seems to liked Hongfu fork came with his 015-SPL.


----------



## royd

Tommy919 said:


> Update of my purchase with Bicycle99, so it seems Mandy was being honest about the customs and I can finally track my shipping through EMS. We'll see how long it takes to get here once its able to be tracked.
> 
> P.S. This purchase was done outside of ebay but paid with paypal, I was freaking a bit because it sat in customs for nearly 3 weeks and communication wasn't the greatest (answers email about 2-3 days) although everyone has their personal life and I can understand that. The combination of buying outside of ebay + package being held up + lack of communication had me worried. I feel alot better now and hope I didn't make a bad impression of bicycle99.


Looks like my frame is on the same boat as yours. Let's hope next week brings smiles to our faces.


----------



## rook

mosmor said:


> I got an offer from http://www.greatkeen.com.cn/ for the same frame + cages, handlebar, stem,etc
> FM015 ISP + fork 365$ 12 K
> 10$ extra for 3K
> 45$ for singel color paint
> 82$ for shipping (Norway)
> Deliverytime for frame + paint15-18 days
> 
> But I'm kind of worried about being the first ( at least here on this forum ? ) to shop from those guys. They take PayPal but.....





Apparently, a user on this forum (ahmed) says that greatkeen took receipt of his order and stole his money. On post #862, page 35 of the Hasa Frame thread. I would be very careful with ordering from this guy. 

Link here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146183&page=35


In fact, I always buy off of eBay in cases where you are buying from an individual (not a store) because there are buyer protection policies that make it harder for crooks overseas to scam you. All it takes is for one of the scam artists to sign up on a few forums, post a few times to get their post count up. And then you send in your hard earned couple thousand dollars only to wait for something that never arrives.


----------



## Tim_D

rook said:


> Apparently, a user on this forum (ahmed) says that greatkeen took receipt of his order and stole his money. On post #862, page 35 of the Hasa Frame thread. I would be very careful with ordering from this guy.
> 
> Link here:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146183&page=35


So, there's this bridge in Brooklyn...


----------



## Dutch77

Any feedback from the people that have bought their rims? How are they holding up?


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Dutch77 said:


> Any feedback from the people that have bought their rims? How are they holding up?


I dont think anyone ordered them yet. Gotta tell you something as cheapa s they may sound doesn't really makes sense to buy them and go through the hassle of building and etc.
2 x 50mm Tubulars = $250 +$80 Shipping + ~$80-100 hubs+ ~$40-50 spokes + ~$80-100 labour, comes to about $600 total.

for that money u can just go here and have no headaches.
http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html


----------



## frenky

> Update of my purchase with Bicycle99, so it seems Mandy was being honest about the customs and I can finally track my shipping through EMS. We'll see how long it takes to get here once its able to be tracked.


Hello , but, bicycle99 of Mandy, is Mandy of Powerline , [email protected], thanks.


----------



## Tommy919

sorry I'm still new to the cycling scene, is Powerline suppose to be reputable?


----------



## frenky

Powerline is on alibaba go to see.
I wanted to know if anyone has bought.


----------



## athletic91

frenky said:


> Hello , but, bicycle99 of Mandy, is Mandy of Powerline , [email protected], thanks.


i do not think the ebay mandy is the same as the powerline mandy.

but what i am very sure is that,88bikefun,bikebicycle99,bicycle_999 on ebay is the same person Well i purchase one item from each seller on the same say and all 3 items arrived together in the same box


----------



## Zuckerkorn

I'm pretty sure 'frenky' is powerline Mandy herself. 
Personaly I would try to avoid having business with her.


----------



## frenky

> I'm pretty sure 'frenky' is powerline Mandy herself.
> Personaly I would try to avoid having business with her.


Sorry, but I 'am Italian, my english is not very good, I wanted information on powerline..


----------



## athletic91

Zuckerkorn said:


> I'm pretty sure 'frenky' is powerline Mandy herself.
> Personaly I would try to avoid having business with her.


try searhing essorbikes.com

no luck......


----------



## athletic91

frenky said:


> Powerline is on alibaba go to see.
> I wanted to know if anyone has bought.


dosent look legit to me
http://www.alibaba.com/member/tw102538614.html


----------



## frenky

Please,
http://www.alibaba.com/member/tw102538614.html
I wanted information on powerline .


----------



## royd

*Frame delivered today*

Got my frameset, seat post and bottle cages today but no seat clamp and headset and these were a part of my order-bummer.
After closeer examination of the frame I found a defect- another bummer, see picture 

will contact seller for replacement- bummer.


----------



## Dutch77

royd said:


> Got my frameset, seat post and bottle cages today but no seat clamp and headset and these were a part of my order-bummer.
> After closeer examination of the frame I found a defect.


Sorry to hear that man. HOT looking frame though... hope it gets sorted out soon, keep us posted.


----------



## rook

royd said:


> Got my frameset, seat post and bottle cages today but no seat clamp and headset and these were a part of my order-bummer.
> After closeer examination of the frame I found a defect- another bummer, see picture
> 
> will contact seller for replacement- bummer.




Can you describe the defects? The pictures are too dark to really tell what happened.


----------



## coachstevo

Received my HongFu 12K frame 54cm Kredo copy....its beautfiul. All items were in the box, and met spec.
There's a minutely ugly area where the internal cable route for the FD exits- there's a teeny tiny chip there. The weave, internals of the tubes, and clear coat were perfect. Headset dropped in like a charm, fork and rear drop-outs where aligned. 
I'm a happy camper.

I'll post pics of the build later in the week.


----------



## royd

rook said:


> Can you describe the defects? The pictures are too dark to really tell what happened.


The defect is similar to when one would use a vise grip to hold something soft and leave a deep rough mark by the jaws. The front of the seat stay is damaged and not the dack area.


----------



## Tommy919

I also got my frame today, about to open the package. Just got out of Chem Lab.


----------



## Tommy919

I'm also missing a seat clamp and headset, the headset was part of the order. My frame only has 1 cosmetic flaw.. The top tube has a 2 inch scratch. Looks almost like a light scoring make by sharp object.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Tommy919 where did you get it from again?


----------



## Tommy919

Got mine from Bicycle99, seller said they'll be sending the headset, seatpost clamp and throw in 2 extra rd hangers. The scratch I have is really minor and honestly believe it is only on the clear coat. Any ideas to to get rid of it?


----------



## Zuckerkorn

Tommy919 said:


> Got mine from Bicycle99, seller said they'll be sending the headset, seatpost clamp and throw in 2 extra rd hangers. The scratch I have is really minor and honestly believe it is only on the clear coat. Any ideas to to get rid of it?


See if this information helps. "automotive polishing compound" seems to be the way to go.
http://www.serotta.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-54037.html


----------



## vaetuning

*Healing clear coat*



Tommy919 said:


> Got mine from Bicycle99, seller said they'll be sending the headset, seatpost clamp and throw in 2 extra rd hangers. The scratch I have is really minor and honestly believe it is only on the clear coat. Any ideas to to get rid of it?


If the damage is only in the clear coat, and a little below the surface of the surrounding clearcoat, I would suggest you apply a little clear laquer with a tiny brush (can be bought at almost any car part retailer) - then let it cure completely - then polish the area gently with some car paint reconditioner - then polish it with some good quality car wax - like turtle wax or similar.

That should do the trick!! 

Cheers


----------



## Tim_D

Tommy, coachstevo --

Don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## newmexrb1

Anyone have a contact addy for Tony from Greatkeen: the one on the website had an additional space which I deleted, but no response 2 days after sending. Trying to see if the 015 is available with BB30/isp in 57 from GK.


----------



## Tommy919

Thanks Zucker, can't believe I didn't think of car polish... I use to detail cars to hahaha. Some fine grade hand polish will be perfect.


----------



## Zuckerkorn

newmexrb1 said:


> Anyone have a contact addy for Tony from Greatkeen: the one on the website had an additional space which I deleted, but no response 2 days after sending. Trying to see if the 015 is available with BB30/isp in 57 from GK.


tony at greatkeen.com.cn

015 is not available in 57. That I can guarantee you.


----------



## rook

sounds like a lot of people are getting frames with small nicks, scratches, etc. Probably these frames didn't make the quality control list for the intended frame company and are being sold individually.


----------



## Tommy919

I think my scratch is from shipping.


----------



## athletic91

is there anyone who has receive their stuff from greetkeen? im about to pull the trigger .
is the links to other forums that claim greatkeen to be legit


----------



## Tommy919

So it after reading about dropouts not being right I tried to put wheels in my frame just to check. The rear is a little tight but it gets in there and lines up straight. The fork gave me some trouble, maybe alot of trouble. It doesn't even have enough clearance to let the wheel in at all. Not sure if others ebay frames had their fork's dropouts completely painted over but I suspect its not suppose to be totally painted which is why I'm having clearance problems.


This is as far as it go into the dropout.










Another View from the other side










This is how the dropouts look when it came to me 



















Anyone else have an ebay frame can take pictures of their fork's dropouts? I read some people had to file to get their clearance or seating the wheel on the dropouts properly. Any tips?


----------



## athletic91

do you have other wheels to try? perhaps some grease will do the trick


----------



## Tommy919

With the rear dropouts I gave it some muscle and it popped in, straight and is fine. With the fork's dropouts even with grease and force I would not try it, it simply does not have enough clearance. I will have to file it down but wonder what parts I should or shouldn't be filing.

These wheels are perfectly trued from the shop and I did try my other set, which still does not fit.


----------



## kargok9

*Hong Fu 015 Question*

After a great deal of lurking and digging in other forums, I pulled the trigger on a H/F 015 package on 30 Oct. I must also parrot the accolades of the H/F intermediary Jenny Liu. She was astoundingly prompt and thorough in all of our numerous emails. I will keep everyone posted on the project as it progresses, but in preparation for the upcoming project, I do have two questions: 

Does the 015 frame require a cable guide affixed to the bottom of the BB? Also, does anyone know if the 015 has a production sibling? According to the engineering drawings provided, there are a lot of features that appear similar, but not exactly like my Cervelo R3. 

I might add that this project is to replace a "trophy bike" that my wife has ridden on rare occasions. The beautiful C_____O in AD21 Mapei split the headtube rendering it useless and relegating it to an "object d'art". This and one other Italian bike are the only ones that have failed out of the 20 bike fleet that my wife and I ride. My lovely Fausto Coppi broke into 3 pieces, depositing me rather uncermoniously upside down in a barbed wire fence. With that experience in mind, I have to laugh at the questions in this forum about the questionable reliability of Chi/Tai bikes. 

I'll keep everyone posted and will post pics of the bike when it arrives. The Campy Chorus 10S/satin Eurus/FSA SL-K ceramic parts are ready to go.


----------



## PLAYONIT

kargok9 said:


> After a great deal of lurking and digging in other forums, I pulled the trigger on a H/F 015 package on 30 Oct. I must also parrot the accolades of the H/F intermediary Jenny Liu. She was astoundingly prompt and thorough in all of our numerous emails. I will keep everyone posted on the project as it progresses, but in preparation for the upcoming project, I do have two questions:
> 
> Does the 015 frame require a cable guide affixed to the bottom of the BB? Also, does anyone know if the 015 has a production sibling? According to the engineering drawings provided, there are a lot of features that appear similar, but not exactly like my Cervelo R3.
> 
> I might add that this project is to replace a "trophy bike" that my wife has ridden on rare occasions. The beautiful C_____O in AD21 Mapei split the headtube rendering it useless and relegating it to an "object d'art". This and one other Italian bike are the only ones that have failed out of the 20 bike fleet that my wife and I ride. My lovely Fausto Coppi broke into 3 pieces, depositing me rather uncermoniously upside down in a barbed wire fence. With that experience in mind, I have to laugh at the questions in this forum about the questionable reliability of Chi/Tai bikes.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted and will post pics of the bike when it arrives. The Campy Chorus 10S/satin Eurus/FSA SL-K ceramic parts are ready to go.



No... there is a cable guide affixed to the bottom...also nice that there is no need to spend time fishing the rear brake cable through the top tube as it has an internal guide built in.... one thing they have not been coming with are barrel adjusters....


----------



## velomateo

I had the same issue with the first frame from china. The clamping area of the drop-out is aluminum, you can file it to match the other side. If you have a calipers, measure the side that will accept the wheel and then file the tight side to match. Check the actual depth of the drop-out, if they are not the same it will affect how the wheel centers in the fork.


----------



## rook

Wow. We sure are attracting a lot of "new" members to the forum. Welcome all you "new" guys!


----------



## newmexrb1

kargok9 said:


> After a great deal of lurking and digging in other forums, I pulled the trigger on a H/F 015 package on 30 Oct. I must also parrot the accolades of the H/F intermediary Jenny Liu. She was astoundingly prompt and thorough in all of our numerous emails. I will keep everyone posted on the project as it progresses, but in preparation for the upcoming project, I do have two questions:
> 
> Does the 015 frame require a cable guide affixed to the bottom of the BB? Also, does anyone know if the 015 has a production sibling? According to the engineering drawings provided, there are a lot of features that appear similar, but not exactly like my Cervelo R3.
> 
> I might add that this project is to replace a "trophy bike" that my wife has ridden on rare occasions. The beautiful C_____O in AD21 Mapei split the headtube rendering it useless and relegating it to an "object d'art". This and one other Italian bike are the only ones that have failed out of the 20 bike fleet that my wife and I ride. My lovely Fausto Coppi broke into 3 pieces, depositing me rather uncermoniously upside down in a barbed wire fence. With that experience in mind, I have to laugh at the questions in this forum about the questionable reliability of Chi/Tai bikes.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted and will post pics of the bike when it arrives. The Campy Chorus 10S/satin Eurus/FSA SL-K ceramic parts are ready to go.



Glad for the post, and looking forward to seeing what you do with your bike--almost a club (or cult  ) of 015 owners, or like myself, wannabe owners. I ever heard back from Greatkeen so Hong-Fu here I come. BB30/ISP please.


----------



## athletic91

yeah i pull the trigger for hongfu too.. no worth to risk $500 for $50 savings. learn it in econs lesson. 

unless some reputable folks here prove that greatkeen is legit, then my view will change.


----------



## vaetuning

*Production sibling*



kargok9 said:


> After a great deal of lurking and digging in other forums, I pulled the trigger on a H/F 015 package on 30 Oct. I must also parrot the accolades of the H/F intermediary Jenny Liu. She was astoundingly prompt and thorough in all of our numerous emails. I will keep everyone posted on the project as it progresses, but in preparation for the upcoming project, I do have two questions:
> 
> Does the 015 frame require a cable guide affixed to the bottom of the BB? Also, does anyone know if the 015 has a production sibling? According to the engineering drawings provided, there are a lot of features that appear similar, but not exactly like my Cervelo R3.
> 
> I might add that this project is to replace a "trophy bike" that my wife has ridden on rare occasions. The beautiful C_____O in AD21 Mapei split the headtube rendering it useless and relegating it to an "object d'art". This and one other Italian bike are the only ones that have failed out of the 20 bike fleet that my wife and I ride. My lovely Fausto Coppi broke into 3 pieces, depositing me rather uncermoniously upside down in a barbed wire fence. With that experience in mind, I have to laugh at the questions in this forum about the questionable reliability of Chi/Tai bikes.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted and will post pics of the bike when it arrives. The Campy Chorus 10S/satin Eurus/FSA SL-K ceramic parts are ready to go.


Hi Kargok9

It seems that the Hong Fu 015-SPL resembles the Cube Litening Super HPC the most.

Look here: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/litening-hpc-race-e_id_35875_.htm

As i live in Denmark, and therefore is geografically near Germany, were the Cube bikes come from, I have seen a number of reviews on the Cube frame, and they were all very exited about the frame and its characteristics.

After reading Chocy's riding impressions on the Hasa frame thread in this forum, it seems that he is experiencing exactly the same good behaviour of his 015-SPL frame as all the German bike mags whom tested the Cube bike!!

That is quite reassuring, right?!

Basically the various reviews find that the cube frame has excellent steering characteristics, extremely good power transfer and it is comfy enough for the long hauls.

I'm not saying that the Hong Fu frame is the exact same frame, but it has a lot of the same features, and therefore it must have some of the same characteristics - and after reading Chocy's riding report, that seems to be case.

Cheers


----------



## vaetuning

*"New" guys*



rook said:


> Wow. We sure are attracting a lot of "new" members to the forum. Welcome all you "new" guys!


Thanks a lot Rook!!

I'm not used to being a member of any forums, but I have to say, that you guys seem to be very well informed, and very willing to share your info, with us newcomers - thanks a lot!!

As I'm not used to this kind of communication with other people, I do not quite know what's the "norm" when you're new.

I'm from Denmark
I'm 38 years old or young depending on how you look at it!!
I've been road racing for 5 years know - when i was younger i also raced quite a bit, but stopped for various reasons.

After suffering from some quite serious traffic accidents, I needed to get my body in shape again, and I started riding again.

I do about 5000 - 7000km a year.

I ride on a Scott CR-1 in the summer, and have a chinese carbon something for winter use.

I'm quite happy with both!!

This was my formal introduction of my self to this forum - if you have any question feel free to ask!!
I know I just started posting in here without introducing my self to you guys - we're my manners??

Sorry for that!!

Cheers


----------



## Tim_D

Actually, vae, from his comments on the other thread, I think rook is suggesting that we new members are 'shills' -- that we're not here genuinely looking for advice -- that we're promoting these frames for ulterior motives.

Oh, and just to clarify my _bona fides_, I was directed to this thread from here:

http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12647692

Where you can see I've been a member for quite some time.


----------



## vaetuning

Tim_D said:


> Actually, vae, from his comments on the other thread, I think rook is suggesting that we new members are 'shills' -- that we're not here genuinely looking for advice -- that we're promoting these frames for ulterior motives.
> 
> Oh, and just to clarify my _bona fides_, I was directed to this thread from here:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12647692
> Hi Tim
> 
> Where you can see I've been a member for quite some time.


Well - I'm by nature a Honest person, so actually did not quite catch the ironic undertone!!

I just experienced the feeling of some sort of invicybillity, when I posted on this thread, and thought maybe people where accustumed to some sort of introduction.

But nevermind - you and I know that at least our intensions are legit!:aureola: 

Have a nice day 

Cheers


----------



## Tim_D

You too, vae, 

Don't forget to post the pics when yours arrives. Mine ships on the 16th Nov. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kargok9

*H/F 015 answer*

Thanks to all for the information. Yes, Cube looks very nice, albeit a little overdone with the graphics. It is a very clean looking frame. I'm even more excited about building it for my wife. 

And particular thanks to Vaetuning and other European members. Good luck and be safe. I'll gladly post pics as the project progresses.


----------



## Tim_D

kargok9 said:


> Yes, Cube looks very nice, albeit a little overdone with the graphics.


Agree. Completely OT, but it's been bugging me for ages what the cube's colour scheme reminded me of... then it hit me:


----------



## vaetuning

Tim_D said:


> You too, vae,
> 
> Don't forget to post the pics when yours arrives. Mine ships on the 16th Nov. Can't wait!!!


Hi Tim

Well, I'm one of those guys who got dragged kicking & screaming into the 21st. century!!

Read: somewhat conservative concerning new technique!!

All that said - I'll try to persuade my pal to help me take some digital fotos and load and post them here - that should be fun :mad2: !!

On page seven in this thread, I have posted a CG picture of the frame as it's going too look, when it arrives at my door.
I googled the name Alien for quite som time, and apparently, there is no company producing bikes under that name.
I chose that name, just to keep all the Asian carbon frame Nay sayers, in our local cycling club wondering - that is going to be soo much fun 

There is also a picture of an unknown groupset from Sunrace; called Driven NRZ, which I'm going to give try!!
The brakes will be White TRP 950SL's
Wheels will be Black Fulcrum R1's
Seat will be Selle Italia Aspide Arrowhead Carbon FX
White Ritchey Stubby seat clamp
Ritchey 3k 4axis stem
3k carbon steerer from Hong Fu

Damn' I'm almost to exited to wait for the frame to arrive.

Cheers


----------



## kargok9

*Cube graphics*

Ahhh... beautiful! I still have the Ago Arai helmet and just got to watch Isle of Man TT. A classic indeed. But I prefer the Mike Hailwood Lucky Strike livery.


----------



## rook

What is a shill?


----------



## kargok9

*Shill???*

I, too must have missed the insinuation. A shill is an individual that is tacitly enlisted to advance or promote an agenda or idea. In this particular case, one who advocates enthusiasm or support for a Chi/Tai frame or bike for personal, monetary or other gratification. I'm certainly not a wordsmith, but do others think this comes close??

I'm not one.

Anyway, I'll gladly post any and all information about this frame and the resulting build. According to Jenny, the proposed shipping date is 3 Dec. A proposed Chili/bike building party has been enthusiastically approved by my friends, a la Huck Finn. 

I think it is incumbent on all recipients of these frames to ride, evaluate and report to the group their experiences with them. There are only positive outcomes from this. From notifying of horrendous quality control issues resulting in accidents and injury to reports of satisfying ownership. I anticipate the latter but will certainly post the initial thoughts and perceptions that my wife, an incredibly perceptive nitnoid AG champion has about the bike.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Tommy919

Can't wait Kargok9. Once I get all my parts together I'll be putting mine together also. Might take a while since my dad said we might move.



kargok9 said:


> I, too must have missed the insinuation. A shill is an individual that is tacitly enlisted to advance or promote an agenda or idea. In this particular case, one who advocates enthusiasm or support for a Chi/Tai frame or bike for personal, monetary or other gratification. I'm certainly not a wordsmith, but do others think this comes close??
> 
> I'm not one.
> 
> Anyway, I'll gladly post any and all information about this frame and the resulting build. According to Jenny, the proposed shipping date is 3 Dec. A proposed Chili/bike building party has been enthusiastically approved by my friends, a la Huck Finn.
> 
> I think it is incumbent on all recipients of these frames to ride, evaluate and report to the group their experiences with them. There are only positive outcomes from this. From notifying of horrendous quality control issues resulting in accidents and injury to reports of satisfying ownership. I anticipate the latter but will certainly post the initial thoughts and perceptions that my wife, an incredibly perceptive nitnoid AG champion has about the bike.
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## JusP-29er

hi, i need some advice on choosing the road frame from hongfu bike.. As i have been riding a 29er SS bike with drop bar(midge bar) and now i'm in the market for a roadie SS.. But i have no idea wat to choose. Spent 2 day reading various forum regarding ebay frame and i think hongfu seem to be the best quality ebay frame, now i'm struck between choosing a Kuota Kredo aka. HF-FM001 frame(https://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Upload/P...9195249274.jpg) which is a compact frame from wat i have gather from reading this post and a HF-FM004 frame(https://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Upload/P...205348180.jpg). Should i choose the more compact frame HF-FM001 or the tradition HR-FM004? Wat is the differences between these 2?


PS: is it a overkill to ride a carbon SS roadie? but its so much more affordable compare to steel and alu..


----------



## JusP-29er

JusP-29er said:


> hi, i need some advice on choosing the road frame from hongfu bike.. As i have been riding a 29er SS bike with drop bar(midge bar) and now i'm in the market for a roadie SS.. But i have no idea wat to choose. Spent 2 day reading various forum regarding ebay frame and i think hongfu seem to be the best quality ebay frame, now i'm struck between choosing a Kuota Kredo aka. HF-FM001 frame(https://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Upload/P...9195249274.jpg) which is a compact frame from wat i have gather from reading this post and a HF-FM004 frame(https://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Upload/P...205348180.jpg). Should i choose the more compact frame HF-FM001 or the tradition HR-FM004? Wat is the differences between these 2?
> 
> 
> PS: is it a overkill to ride a carbon SS roadie? but its so much more affordable compare to steel and alu..



btw, been reading ppls who are 5'11 been riding size and ppls 5'7-5'10 been riding the kuota size 50... I went to my local bike shop and was measure and given a tt of 54 to 55 will fit me perfectly, but i;m 6'0 here... and all the guys here been riding a lot smaller frame for the kuota... is the frame tt compact?\\
\

thanks in advance for all the noob qns


----------



## wilsonianinstitute2000

I know this is a road bike forum, and believe me, I'm a confirmed roadie, but I was thinking of building up an "urban wet/snow commuter bike" as a backup to my usual road bikes. I was thinking of this Hongfu mtb frame:

http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=405

Built with some skinny street tires, rigid fork, fenders and, if possible road bars and shifters (which I prefer to the straight mtb bar). 
Has anyone bought or seen this frame? It looks pretty niiiiiice and I'm sure the price will be right! ;-)


----------



## kdtx

Hey guys I am picking up my Hong Fu 015 frame at the post office tomorrow. Will post pics asap.

About to order components. This is a clamp on front derailur right? What size clamp? 

Thanks,
KD


----------



## PLAYONIT

kdtx said:


> Hey guys I am picking up my Hong Fu 015 frame at the post office tomorrow. Will post pics asap.
> 
> About to order components. This is a clamp on front derailur right? What size clamp?
> 
> Thanks,
> KD



Clamp on yes...... 34.8mm


----------



## royd

*Looking for feedback on hongfu carbon rims*

Playonit-
How would you rate the carbon rims from hongfu (Jenny)? 
Is the quality of the rims similar to the bike's quality?
Would you purchase these rims again?

I am trying to decide if I should buy these rims from Jenny or buy a pair of name brand rims for twice what I would pay for the rims from Jenny. I am planning on using Tune hubs and CX-rays spokes.


----------



## PLAYONIT

royd said:


> Playonit-
> How would you rate the carbon rims from hongfu (Jenny)?
> Is the quality of the rims similar to the bike's quality?
> Would you purchase these rims again?
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should buy these rims from Jenny or buy a pair of name brand rims for twice what I would pay for the rims from Jenny. I am planning on using Tune hubs and CX-rays spokes.


The rims appear to be well made... and match the frame quality.. They weigh in at about 420gms apiece.. I got the tubular rims.. I am not a wheel builder so whom ever builds my wheel's may have another opinion... I just received my Neuvation Areo 4's I ordered which will be my main wheels and my 50mm carbons will be used for special rides.. I feel the rims are worth what I paid for them and will more than likely be comparable to many Higher ticket rims when built..


----------



## royd

PLAYONIT said:


> The rims appear to be well made... and match the frame quality.. They weigh in at about 420gms apiece.. I got the tubular rims.. I am not a wheel builder so whom ever builds my wheel's may have another opinion... I just received my Neuvation Areo 4's I ordered which will be my main wheels and my 50mm carbons will be used for special rides.. I feel the rims are worth what I paid for them and will more than likely be comparable to many Higher ticket rims when built..


Thanks,
There is a $600 difference between the hongfu rims and the name brand rims. My plan is to put the carbon rims on my good weather bike, so I would not be riding them every day. Hongfu rims may be good enough for this purpose. I think I may have just saved $600!


----------



## Zuckerkorn

royd said:


> Thanks,
> There is a $600 difference between the hongfu rims and the name brand rims. ...
> I think I may have just saved $600!


That's not entirely true. How much do you think hongfu rim based wheelset will cost you at the end? Do the math and let me know. 

and then look at this page.
http://www.neuvationcycling.com/wheels.html


----------



## ianh2

Hi I am looking at purchasing frame and building first bike. Is it dificult do I need to cut the forks? Do I need any special tools?
Thanks for any advice,
Ian


----------



## PLAYONIT

ianh2 said:


> Hi I am looking at purchasing frame and building first bike. Is it dificult do I need to cut the forks? Do I need any special tools?
> Thanks for any advice,
> Ian


Yes if you get a Carbon frame from ebay or Asia you will need to cut the steer tube.. You can get specialized tools from park tool to get the job done straight... you will need a special blade that is toothless and a cutting jig to make a straight clean cut.. I have also heard of people using 2 hose clamps and a fine tooth hacksaw to do the job also..... Tape the area to be cut including the area where the clamps will attach using masking tape. Attach the hose clamps leaving an opening between the clamps the width of the blade your using.. This will act as a saw guide ..saw slowly between the clamps to get your straight cut ..


----------



## ianh2

Hi I was looking at bike from hongfu, but want to make sure it is the correct one. The description says trail timed frame. Is this a time trial bike? Has anybody had one painted? She asked what design I would like on it, do I make my own or do they have a selection?
Any advice welcomed.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## wilsonianinstitute2000

For what it's worth, I just bought a Hong-fu mountain frame and asked for it to be painted 'all black'. She (I assume you're talking to Jenny) said it would be 40 bucks. Seemed worth it. Ships in mid-December. 
I'm curious to know how they deal with paint jobs more complex than 'all black' and how much it costs. Keep us posted, ianh2.


----------



## 67mac

*Norco*



kargok9 said:


> Also, does anyone know if the 015 has a production sibling? According to the engineering drawings provided, there are a lot of features that appear similar, but not exactly like my Cervelo R3.
> 
> 
> Check out the Norco CRR1 and SL Road Bikes


----------

